# صلاة التوبة



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2009)

*صلاة التوبة


ربى و إلهى و مخلصى يسوع المسيح, كنز الرحمة و نبع الخلاص, آتى إليك مقرا بذنوبى. اعترف بأنى بوقاحة تجاسرت و دنست هيكلك المقدس بخطاياى. و الآن ألجأ إلى رحمتك و تحننك, لأن مراحمك لا تحصى, و أنك لا ترد خاطئا قد أقبل إليك. فها أنا آتى يارب معترفا بأن آثامى قد طمت فوق رأسى كحمل ثقيل, و قد فارقتنى قوتى. فلا تحجب يارب وجهك عنى لئلا أرتاع. و لا توبخنى بغضبك. ولا تودبنى بغيظك. ولا تحاكمنى بحسب استحقاقى. ارحمنى يارب فإنى ضعيف. اذكر يارب أنى عمل يديك و ارأف بى. لا تدخل فى المحاكمة مع عبدك, لأنه لن يتبرر قدامك أى جى. عد و البسنى حلة جديدة تليق بمجدك. اغفر لى وسامحنى, لأترنم قائلا: طوبى لمن غفر إثمه. وسترت خطيته. اعترف لك بخطيتى, ولا أكنم إثمى. قلت اعترف للرب بذنبى. و أنك رفعت اثام خطيتى. امين. *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مارس 2009)

*امين 
صلاة جميلة جدا يا هابي 

ربنا يقبلها منكي ومنا 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## go love (1 مارس 2009)

اميــــــــــن
ربنا يقبل منينا كلنا
 وتكون توبة صادقة
ربنا يباركك وعطيكى اجر تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه راااااااائعه يا هابى 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 مارس 2009)

*



. اغفر لى وسامحنى, لأترنم قائلا: طوبى لمن غفر إثمه. وسترت خطيته. اعترف لك بخطيتى, ولا أكنم إثمى. قلت اعترف للرب بذنبى. و أنك رفعت اثام خطيتى. امين. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين
مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
محبة الرب ترعاكي*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2009)

امين

صلاة جميلة جدا يا هابي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين ..صلاة حلوة ،ولربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *امين
> صلاة جميلة جدا يا هابي
> 
> ربنا يقبلها منكي ومنا
> ...


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

go love قال:


> اميــــــــــن
> ربنا يقبل منينا كلنا
> وتكون توبة صادقة
> ربنا يباركك وعطيكى اجر تعب محبتك​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه راااااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
> محبة الرب ترعاكي*​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة جميلة جدا يا هابي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين ..صلاة حلوة ،ولربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين ..صلاة حلوة ،ولربنا يباركك


----------

